# Custom Header/footer For Browser Printing



## DippNCope (Oct 22, 2005)

How can I change the header/footer when printing from safari and or firefox?
When on a PC I can go to IE and click page setup and  the options are right there but I can not find where or how to do this on a Macintosh.  I am in a school setting and am trying to set up the library where the students have a shared log on so this would need to be a global setting.  Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## unconfused (Mar 2, 2007)

When you first start up Firefox....BEFORE you load ANYTHING....if you go to "File"...then "Print"...then pull down the menu that says "Copies & Pages" to "Firefox".  There is where you can remove the information from the headers and footers.


----------

